

Wuala? is it good? - dfischer

Considering wuala.com over dropbox.com regarding this post =&#62; http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2064825<p>Thoughts?
======
mtrn
I have ~ 3Gb space on Wuala. It works as advertised. Automatic backups, file
sync and versioning are available on pro accounts only. Since the client is
written in Java, the interface does not look as polished as it could on OS X.

